# [Résolu] Gentoo branche testing ? (fermé)

## Skwal

Bonjour !

Aimant bien avoir la dernière version des paquets je me demandais si ça valait vraiment le coup de passer sur la branche testing.

Mes recherches m'ont amené à penser que le mieux était de passer par le fichier "package.accept_keywords" et de garder une base stable.

Ce que je souhaiterai c'est surtout plasma (wayland) en dernière version ui m'intéresse, également Netbeans, GIMP,blender, wine...

Comme ça fait beaucoup je me demande si ça ne risque pas de déstabiliser mon système.

De plus on parle de Gentoo en tant que Rolling Release, s'agit-il de la branche testing ?

Pourriez-vous, s'il vous plait, m'aider à y voir plus clair et partager votre expérience concernant la branche testing ?

Cordialement, je vous remercie.

Skwal

Edition: Pour Netbeans il semblerait qu'il soit toujours en version 8.2, même sur la branche testing, faudrat que je trouve un autre moyen (overlay ou compilation).Last edited by Skwal on Tue Apr 14, 2020 7:01 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sdauth

Salut,

Personnellement, je préfère rester sur une base stable et marquer les paquets "testing" dans accept_keywords. Dans mon cas, cela concerne 2-3 paquets de mémoire (la dernière version de "handbrake" dépendant de ffmpeg 4.1.x par exemple ainsi que "beets" et les dépendances afférentes)

Je n'ai pas énormément d'expérience avec Gentoo non plus (moins d'un an) donc je préfère ne pas trop bidouiller. En plus ma machine principale a 10 ans alors je n'ai pas envie de compiler sans arrêt des màj.   :Laughing: 

Pour les ebuild non dispos ou un peu trop anciens, tu peux utiliser un overlay perso (local) : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Portage/CustomTree

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> Pourriez-vous, s'il vous plait, m'aider à y voir plus clair et partager votre expérience concernant la branche testing ?

 

En fait, tu me permets de m'apercevoir de l'ancien changement de nomenclature...

Je n'ai pas de ACCEPT_KEYWORDS dans mon /etc/portage/make.conf

J'ai juste un répertoire /etc/portage/package.keywords/ qui ne contient qu'un seul fichier pour le moment. En prévision d'y mettre un peu d'ordre.

J'ai dû adapter ce fichier au gré de mes besoins, selon ce que les commandes emerge préconisaient ;  donc je suis en mélange stable avec testing ;

Avec une base non pure testing mais pas forcément pure stable non plus : ça m'est difficile à dire aujourd'hui avec mon install. initiale de fin 2015.

J'ai cependant pris l'habitude d'évoluer avec des noyaux stables (avec les gentoo-sources en ce qui me concerne).

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> on parle de Gentoo en tant que Rolling Release

 

Je ne vois pas du tout : je pensais même le contraire.

édit : j'avais une fausse notion en tête.

« une distribution en publication continue ou rolling release »

Donc oui, Gentoo est bien une rolling release.

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> s'agit-il de la branche testing ?

 

Oui, à fortiori pour la branche testing.

Merci pour le lien sdauth : cela m'a permis de fixer manuellement (non géré par Portage) ma version des x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers via le fichier /etc/portage/profile/package.provided.Last edited by pti-rem on Thu Jun 27, 2019 11:51 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour Sdauth,

Merci pour ton point de vue, tu me confortes dans ma pensée de garder une base stable, c'est plus sûr et j'ai pas envie de devoir également reformater... :p

Je n'étais pas conscient des overlays locaux, il semblerait que ce soit la solution la plus sécuritaire et pertinente, mes recherches ne m'avaient pas aiguillées dans ce sens.  :Wink: 

Je vais donc m'y intérressé.

Je te remercie pour ton partage que je trouve sage et prudent !  :Wink: 

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour pti-rem,

Désolé, je n'avais pas vu ton message...   :Embarassed: 

Content d'avoir été utile !  :Very Happy: 

Concernant le côté Rolling release j'ai décidé de l'abandonner car ce n'est pas via testing que je pourrais avoir tout ce que je souhaite. Du coup j'ai décidé de passer par les Overlays officiels (autant que possible), je suis actuellement en train de compiler la dernière version stable de Plasma.   :Wink: 

Par précaution je vais tenter de garder un maximum de paquet issus de la branche stable, même si j'ai installé le dernier noyau de kernel.org, c'est ce qui est génial avec Gentoo: on peut garder un certain contrôle... ou un contrôle certain !

Grâce à vos points de vue je pense avoir trouvé l'équilibre que je souhaitais, je vous en remercie et considère le sujet comme résolu.  :Wink: 

Cordialement.

Skjwal.   :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Sur mes machines perso, je suis en ~amd64 (testing) depuis euh..., à peu près 15 ans. Je confirme qu'il peut y avoir quelques upgrades difficiles de temps en temps (le dernier en date, texlive 2019 a été assez chaotique). 

Un point à noter dans ton choix: Gentoo n'est pas debian, on est sur une rolling release et les paquets migrent (plus ou moins) vites vers la branche stable.

En revanche, je suis toujours frileux à faire des install stable en autorisant des paquets testing: on se retrouve rapidement:

- à devoir installer en testing la moitié de son système;

- à des conflits insolubles sur des dépendances non slottées (ça arrive peut-être moins aujourd'hui qu'à mes débuts)

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour YetiBarBar,

 *Quote:*   

> Sur mes machines perso, je suis en ~amd64 (testing) depuis euh..., à peu près 15 ans. Je confirme qu'il peut y avoir quelques upgrades difficiles de temps en temps (le dernier en date, texlive 2019 a été assez chaotique).
> 
> 

 

Après 15 années d'expérience en testing j'imagine que "quelques upgrades difficiles de temps en temps" ne veut pas dire souvent, ça m'interpelle car:

 *Quote:*   

> - à devoir installer en testing la moitié de son système;
> 
> - à des conflits insolubles sur des dépendances non slottées (ça arrive peut-être moins aujourd'hui qu'à mes débuts)

 

Je crois que c'est en train de m'arriver: je suis en train de tenter de passer par l'overlay kde et me retrouve avec de gros problèmes....

Je me demande du coup si j'ai pas intérêt de passer par la branche testing...   :Confused: 

Merci !

Cordialement, Skwal

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour,   :Smile: 

Après une nouvelle installation avec le profile "default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd (stable) *"  je tourne enfin en testing. Du coup plus besoin de passer par l'overlay KDE !

Le système tourne bien et est très stable.

Passer sur la branche testing me parait bien, à voir sur la durée.

Entre stable et testing il y a quand même pas mal de différences, voulant la dernière version possible des logiciels je pense que testing est effectivement ma solution ! 

Encore merci  :Mr. Green: 

Cordialement, Skwal

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Je reviens vers vous avec ce sujet. En ce moment j'aligne un peu les erreurs/échecs/bêtises et du coup ça m'a ramené à repenser à la branche testing.

Après pas mal de lecture j'ai quand même du mal à me faire un avis: serait-il intérressant et utile de passer sur la branche testing ?

Certaines personnes, sur ce sujet, expliquent qu'elles ont moins de problèmes en passant sur cette branche, pour reprendre les mots utilisés ils estiment que la branche testing est moins "cassée" que la stable.

D'après ce que je crois avoir compris la disponibilité des paquets sous testing permettrait d'avoir moins de problèmes de dépendances et de conflits, plus le fait d'avoir un code source quand même plus à jour.

Pour l'instant je ne passe pas le cap, mais à titre d'information la Gentoo que j'ai le mieux construit était sous testing... il y a bien longtemps... à voir si c'est la branche où le travail effectué qui fait la différence.

Je vous remercie pour votre attention !

Cordialement, Skwal.

----------

